# General Discussion > General Discussion / Chit Chat >  What happen to them, where are they?

## Ejaz

Any one knows?

Xeon
TheCPUWizard
VGirish
mwilliamson
bluesource
Krishnaa
galathaea
vicodin451
bytz
rxbagain
Sonu Kapoor
Sam Hobbs
.
.
.

----------


## cilu

Xeon has joined the army. Should be released this summer.

TheCPUWizard is roaming the forums once in a while.

There others... well they might have got bored.

----------


## NoHero

I miss Mathew Joy who has a lot to do ... he got new work etc. etc.
And I miss gurleygirl and che_rish... Humm, where could they be?!

----------


## Ejaz

I didn't know that Xeon joined Army  :EEK!:  Hmmm...lets see, this summer, did Xeon managed to spoiled the Army or vice versa. About the rest of the guys, I don't think that they would have been bored here and left, most likely, they would have changed there line.

----------


## Tom Frohman

> Any one knows?
> 
> Xeon
> TheCPUWizard
> VGirish
> mwilliamson
> bluesource
> Krishnaa
> galathaea
> ...


You left out
Mick
SolarFlare
Elrond
Irona
Marina
Hometown   :EEK!:  
Jimmy Hoffa
Elvis
Jim Morrison
PlatinumPlus
Simon666(errr maybe that's a good thing)
Seventh Star

----------


## NoHero

> Mick


Haven't seen him in Yahoo for a long time though... Maybe he is doing holiday with spawn...

----------


## Deniz

Hometown got banned about 1,5 or 2 years ago.  Came back with a couple of new nicknames (homestead) and got banned again.

I heard Mick left the IT business & joined a travelling circus.

----------


## Ejaz

> You left out
> Mick
> SolarFlare
> Elrond
> Irona
> Marina
> Hometown   
> Jimmy Hoffa
> Elvis
> ...


Thanx for filling the list, I remember Elrond, Marina, Hometown, Simon666, Seventh Star, but others are new to me (with the exception of Mick & SolarFlare). 




> I heard Mick left the IT business & joined a travelling circus.


In which capacity?   :EEK!:

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> Jimmy Hoffa
> Elvis
> Jim Morrison


Shhhh, I have the on display in my basement.  :Wink:

----------


## Deniz

> In which capacity?


IT manager of the clown tent, of course...   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Simon666 found a way to cheat death & go straight into Dante's seventh layer of h.e.l.l. and bought a nice 3 bedroom townhouse there.  He resides with his 2 dogs and works as a s/w consultant for Lucifer Inc.

NotSoSuperHero you really need to let Elvis lay in peace, the neighbours are complaining about the smell.

----------


## cilu

> Simon666 found a way to cheat death & go straight into Dante's seventh layer of h.e.l.l. and bought a nice 3 bedroom townhouse there.  He resides with his 2 dogs and works as a s/w consultant for Lucifer Inc.


So strange... I heard another rumors about him. I was told that Simon was traveling the world, summoning all the daemons of the night, building an army to take over the world. Then, one day we discovered that W. already did that, so he got bored. So perhaps after that, with no hope left, he entered the Inferno and now works as a sw consultant for Lucifer and in his spare time plays poker with the daemons.

Elrond is now fighing the daemons Simon had summoned. He's doing a great job on the Middle of the Earth, where most of the daemons roam.

All we know about Elvis, is that he left the building, looking for some coke.

----------


## Tom Frohman

> So strange... I heard another rumors about him. I was told that Simon was traveling the world, summoning all the daemons of the night, building an army to take over the world. Then, one day we discovered that W. already did that, so he got bored. So perhaps after that, with no hope left, he entered the Inferno and now works as a sw consultant for Lucifer and in his spare time plays poker with the daemons.
> 
> Elrond is now fighing the daemons Simon had summoned. He's doing a great job on the Middle of the Earth, where most of the daemons roam.
> 
> All we know about Elvis, is that he left the building, looking for some coke.


Hmm, I heard that Simon had gone from the dark side to the incredibly dark side and was now a policy advisor for GWB.

----------


## panayotisk

Do you mean demons?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demon
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daemon_%28mythology%29
Or actually daemons?

----------


## cilu

I meant both...  :Wink:

----------


## Andy Tacker

I think with time... people move ahead... leaving programming as their main source of income... some nerds like me stick to programming even if they are gone into management  :Smilie: ... but yeh, some do retire from forum... hopefully, I am going to be the next one moving out and time and hobby are two things which are not going side-by-side at the moment...

----------


## Ejaz

> I think with time... people move ahead... leaving programming as their main source of income... some nerds like me stick to programming even if they are gone into management ... but yeh, some do retire from forum... hopefully, I am going to be the next one moving out and time and hobby are two things which are not going side-by-side at the moment...


I guess thats the way it is, people come...people go. But even if you quit programming, chit chat is always there   :Smilie:   :Thumb:

----------


## cherish

> I miss Mathew Joy who has a lot to do ... he got new work etc. etc.
> And I miss gurleygirl and che_rish... Humm, where could they be?!


I miss gurleygirl too. I wonder what happened to her vacation? She did promise to show us her pics.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xeon

*From Ejaz:*



> TheCPUWizard


Please do not use this name without the (tm) at the back. According to him, The CPU Wizard is a registered trademark(his own) and has some kinda computing history to it. Like some kinda business. I'm serious on this, though.




> VGirish


Gave up programming years back and got into a business dealing with handphone ringtones.




> mwilliamson


Currently in the UK Royal SandHurst Academy with Prince Harry. I think he received his officer rank 2 weeks ago. Told me to go to the UK and drink beer with chicks. However, I was decent enough(my rank is a Lance Coporal) to tell him that as an officer, he should set a good example for all his soldiers. Abstinence from sex, beer, wine, mead, ale, rum and such. No alchohol and no clubbing etc.




> [bluesource


Currently involved in the Fantastic 4's press forum. He's the lead designer for the Human Torch in the Fantastic 4 movie. Originally, BlueSource wanted to change the Human Torch's flames to blue, but the director scolded him.




> Krishnaa


In India with tigers. He told me he blinded some tigers a while back with his bare fists.




> galathaea


M-I-A? He's a plant lover, though.




> vicodin451
> bytz
> rxbagain


The Three Noobs! I never heard of them.




> Sonu Kapoor


After starting the "Where are we from?" thread, he packed his bags to journey the world as a warrior programmer. He has visited almost every country that we are from.  :EEK!: 




> Sam Hobbs


I think he's currently involved with a web hosting business now; that's what he told me 2 years back.

Anyway, nice to meet you again, Cilu and guys!
And Che_Rish? Who is this noob? And Gurley_Girl?  :EEK!:  Holiday photos?
I need to have a good talk with these 2 punies. Has anyone orientated them on the DOs and DON'Ts of CodeGuru? Like who's the boss here, who they should watch out for and how not to post etc.?

And Simon.....he never joined the Dark Side. He gave up all his Universe-Dominating plans after Saddam was captured last year. The only guy left is SolarFlare. Bah!  :Big Grin:  :Smilie: 

Good day, folks.
Xeon.

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

I'm Alive, My friends!!!!
I'm Aliveeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

They disconnected me from the internet at job, but sometimes i still post messages here and there with my own pc!!! 

 :Wave:

----------


## cilu

Hah, Xeon was back for short chat. I've noticed that the "Ancient Lord of Code Guru" was changed.




> After starting the "Where are we from?" thread, he packed his bags to journey the world as a warrior programmer. He has visited almost every country that we are from.


Well, I bet he didn't visit Otheria yet. As a proud otherian I I wish to invite him to see the beauties of our country. Otheria is a great country.

----------


## Xeon

*From Cilu "Dark Vedath" Otheria:*



> Well, I bet he didn't visit Otheria yet. As a proud otherian I I wish to invite him to see the beauties of our country. Otheria is a great country.


But where is Otheria? Is it in Belarus? Finland? France? Belgium? Denmark? Antarctica? Sweden? Spain? Wales? England? Czechoslovakia? Italy? New York? One of the 25 members of the EU?

Also, how do you pronouce it? Like "Other" plus a "ria" at the end?
Or is it "O" plus "tee" plus "ria"?

See you, Cilu.
Xeon.

----------


## cilu

Xeon, Otheria is a big country. Its name is spelled differently, according to the language spoken locally, because there are many languages spoken in Otheria. The country lies over 5 continents and some oceans too. And it is formed by all the countries that do not appear in the first version of "Where are we from" poll, and which were grouped by Sonu in Other. And so Otheria was borned. According to this poll I am an otherian.

----------


## Xeon

*From Cilu:*



> Xeon, Otheria is a big country. Its name is spelled differently, according to the language spoken locally, because there are many languages spoken in Otheria. The country lies over 5 continents and some oceans too. And it is formed by all the countries that do not appear in the first version of "Where are we from" poll, and which were grouped by Sonu in Other. And so Otheria was borned. According to this poll I am an otherian.


Oh I see now. I've been.......TRICKED AND NOOBED by a noob! But wait....even you've 4000++ posts! Oh my!  :Smilie: 
But then, even if you lump all the countries un-mentioned in the "Where are you from" poll into Otheria, it's still gonna be smaller than the major countries listed. Think India, China, Russia and the US. >:->

Good day,
Xeon.

----------


## NoHero

> I miss gurleygirl too. I wonder what happened to her vacation? She did promise to show us her pics.


Ahhh... che_rish is back  :Smilie: ... But where is my sweetie? Still waiting for the vacation pictures  :Wink:

----------


## T.G.

I am here!

----------


## cilu

> Oh I see now. I've been.......TRICKED AND NOOBED by a noob! But wait....even you've 4000++ posts! Oh my!


I felt that you didn't catch it...   :Wink:   :Big Grin:  thus contradicting your signature... 




> But then, even if you lump all the countries un-mentioned in the "Where are you from" poll into Otheria, it's still gonna be smaller than the major countries listed. Think India, China, Russia and the US.


I said "a big country", not the "biggest country". Pay more attention, don't be hasty.

PS: 


> narsissims is the path to the dark side... narsissims leads to too much self confidence, self confidence leads to proud, proud leads the fall...

----------


## Xeon

*From Cilu "Anakin" Vader:*



> I felt that you didn't catch it...   thus contradicting your signature...


Actually, that signature is not to be proud or anything. It's for the sake of coolness, if you know what I mean. Very nice and cool to say out.  :Cool: 




> narsissims is the path to the dark side... narsissims leads to too much self confidence, self confidence leads to proud, proud leads the fall...


Very nice.  :Big Grin: 
My stand is : a guy can be a serial killer, a rapist, a robber, a bomber, a thief or any kind of criminal. However, he MUST never be a wimp. That's the worst occupation of all.  

Good day, Cilu!
Xeon.

----------


## NoHero

> I miss gurleygirl too. I wonder what happened to her vacation? She did promise to show us her pics.


Yes where is she??!... I wanna see that pictures  :Smilie:

----------


## Xeon

*From NoHero:*



> Yes where is she??!... I wanna see that pictures


I think Gabriel censored/deleted the pics away cos' there are not suitable for kids under 18. As Brad has said, there are some young members here who're under 18 and the material is inappropriate for the target audience.
Besides, this is a strictly chit-chat forum.

I'm glad the moderators are doing their job, or else CodeGuru would be swarmed with all kinda guys-in-heat.   :EEK!:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Nice day,
Xeon.

----------


## cherish

Who ever gave you the impression that it will be "inappropriate" pictures?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue:  
You're the only one who thought of that, i think.  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Deniz

> *From NoHero:*
> ...CodeGuru would be swarmed with all kinda guys-in-heat.


Plenty of those on the internet..  I recently had to put a password on all my online family albums after getting wierdo comments on the photos of my wife and even my 2 year old nephew.   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## Xeon

*From Cherish:*



> Who ever gave you the impression that it will be "inappropriate" pictures? You're the only one who thought of that, i think.


Stop playing the clown with me, little girl! U must know that even though I kinda fool around the forums etc., I take a no-nonsense approach when dealing with offenders in CodeGuru. Also, I will not condone folks who spam or make trouble here.

This time, I let Gurley_Girl off because she send me some blackcurrant cookies and a kiss from her kid. However, this is a very special case and I will not pardon a repeat from anyone else here.

On the lighter side, Chery....what descent are you? Korean in Seoul? Asian American? Hawaiian? Vietnam? Malaysia? Eurasian? Amerisian? Or other mixed blood etc.?  :Cool: 

I admire your bravery to post your photo in the avartar. The only other girl who did that was Marina Vaillant, although her surname should be Valliant cos' she's so brave. Very cute, your photo. Keep it up.

CodeGuru need more talents like you, and you definetly have a bright future ahead. In other words, you get the job. Congratulations.

*From Deniz:*



> Plenty of those on the internet.. I recently had to put a password on all my online family albums after getting wierdo comments on the photos of my wife and even my 2 year old nephew.


My, Deniz! You're that wacky guy from Australia, right? I remembered you always post funny faces of yourself here. Cool!
And yes, what you did is right. Next time, inform me. I will help you to send those Jack-the-Ripper and Michael Jackson wannabes to prison so that they'll get a chance to taste jailbird chicken chop.   :Big Grin:   :Thumb: 

Good day, all.
Xeon.

----------


## mrRee

did che_rish use her photo for her avata?...oo..I'm a little bit late

//feel free to smoke my avata

----------


## NoHero

> Who ever gave you the impression that it will be "inappropriate" pictures?   
> You're the only one who thought of that, i think.


Well said  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: ... 

Xeon...? Softie!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Marina Vaillant

Hi!

Well, I'm around. 
I change job quite often and change platforms... 
I visit here much often when I develop on Visual Studio ...

Otherwise I did make some comebacks on Where are we from?, and Elrond answered... 

 :Wave:   :Wave:  

Marina

----------


## NoHero

> Hi!
> 
> Well, I'm around. 
> I change job quite often and change platforms... 
> I visit here much often when I develop on Visual Studio ...
> 
> Otherwise I did make some comebacks on Where are we from?, and Elrond answered... 
> 
>   
> ...


 :Wave:  ... Now only Elrond is missing... Where is he?

----------


## Xeon

And glad to see that you're back, Marina! Your avatar is still the same, never-changing, old as time.

Have a nice day, all.
Xeon.

----------


## Marina Vaillant

> ... Now only Elrond is missing... Where is he?


You can try to private message him.  :Smilie: 
Last time I heard from him he was looking for a new job in Ireland.
I hope he found something nice.  :Smilie: 

I also talked to Gabriel quite recently ... I remember asking him about his dog! Such a beautiful dog!!  :Big Grin:  


And keeping the pic ... so I don't get old  :Smilie: ))

Marina
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Andreas Masur

[ Cleaned thread ]

----------


## Tom Frohman

> [ Cleaned thread ]


When you wash a thread do you use bleach and fabric softener or is the thread dry clean only?

----------


## cilu

> When you wash a thread do you use bleach and fabric softener or is the thread dry clean only?


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Oh, I had a really good laugh... So funny...

PS: Andreas said "cleaned" not "washed"...  :Wink:  It's not the same... You can wash something, and still be dirty.

----------


## Andreas Masur

> When you wash a thread do you use bleach and fabric softener or is the thread dry clean only?


Well...since Friends, we all know that the one and only powerful detergent is the German 'Ueberweiss'...  :Big Grin:

----------


## cilu

> Well...since Friends, we all know that the one and only powerful detergent is the German 'Ueberweiss'...


 Andreas, where can I purchase this detergent from? And what does Ueberweiss means? I think weiss means white...

----------


## NoHero

> Andreas, where can I purchase this detergent from? And what does Ueberweiss means? I think weiss means white...


ueber means over so it means it is whiter than white. Overwhite or something like that.

----------


## Simon666

> So strange... I heard another rumors about him. I was told that Simon was traveling the world, summoning all the daemons of the night, building an army to take over the world. Then, one day we discovered that W. already did that, so he got bored. So perhaps after that, with no hope left, he entered the Inferno and now works as a sw consultant for Lucifer and in his spare time plays poker with the daemons.


Well, the world travel bit is not so far off... In order, Barcelona, Bruges, Iceland, New York, New York, London, Paris, Luxembourg, Kenya, Uganda, Zimbabwe

----------


## Simon666



----------


## Siddhartha

Wow, great photos... BTW, you know this thread - 

http://www.codeguru.com/forum/showthread.php?t=354357

Right?

----------


## Tom Frohman

The cheetah had his chance; why didn't he take it? Tell the cheetah that I want my $20 dollars back. I told him "make it look like an accident". But no, Simon is still at large.  He breaks a deal....He will soon find out that cheetahs never prosper.......


Next time I think I'll try bribing the elephant instead.

----------


## Xeon

Ha! It's Simon "The Beast" 666 from many years ago!!!!!!!
How was the marriage between you and SolarFlare? Everything coming cool?   :Wave: 

And more importantly, it's really great to see your Photoshop skills have improved so much. It's awesome!  :Big Grin: 

Good day,
Xeon.

----------


## Simon666

> Wow, great photos... BTW, you know this thread - 
> 
> http://www.codeguru.com/forum/showthread.php?t=354357
> 
> Right?


I don't think so but it looks very interesting.





> The cheetah had his chance; why didn't he take it? Tell the cheetah that I want my $20 dollars back. I told him "make it look like an accident". But no, Simon is still at large.  He breaks a deal....He will soon find out that cheetahs never prosper.......Next time I think I'll try bribing the elephant instead.


Animals can sense evil. They know better who not to mess with.




> Ha! It's Simon "The Beast" 666 from many years ago!!!!!!!
> How was the marriage between you and SolarFlare? Everything coming cool? 
> 
> And more importantly, it's really great to see your Photoshop skills have improved so much. It's awesome! 
> 
> Good day,
> Xeon.


Aha, my former nemesis "**** boy" Xeon.  What Photoshop skills? Anyway, how are you doing? Have you become Singapore's biggest pimp of gurls or are you still working on that? How was the military? 

[EDIT]Interesting to see that because of you g u r l is still censored[/EDIT]

----------


## Xeon

*From Simon (667 - 1):*



> Aha, my former nemesis "**** boy" Xeon. What Photoshop skills? Anyway, how are you doing? Have you become Singapore's biggest pimp of gurls or are you still working on that? How was the military?
> [EDIT]Interesting to see that because of you g u r l is still censored[/EDIT]


Bah! Those photos.....you pasted your own solo picture into the background via PhotoShop retouching, right?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Anyway, it's interesting to know that the "g*rl" word is still censored, something which will forever be a legacy of a once-famous CodeGuru legend, Xeon.  :Big Grin: 
The military was ok, completed it years ago. Now that you think back, it's like it never happened and everything was a dream.

My girls are still ok, currently got a stockfull of them, around 5239 and still counting. All races, all heights, all weights and all sizes. Take your pick with my latest 1800-dialing catalogue. Currently still doing the website and getting it up and running. It's gonna be a huge hit and all a client needs to do is to fill in a simple form stating his home address, budget and preferences in bed, as well as girl quantity and flavour......I will do the rest.

Don't use the word "pimp" on me, you s*cker. I'm just providing a useful service to save mankind and the world from extinction.
By the way, I don't do child porn. That's very sick. All my girls are aged 18 and above.

Good day,
Xeon.

----------


## Krishnaa

Hmmmm, so you guys are still alive, I was under the impression that the 'Legends' are about to turn myths.  :Big Grin: 

So Simmon, world tour haan, where did you get that much of money ? 

BTW nice pics (even if they were photoshoped)  :Wink:

----------


## Krishnaa

> *From Simon (667 - 1):*
> 
> Bah! Those photos.....you pasted your own solo picture into the background via PhotoShop retouching, right? 
> 
> Anyway, it's interesting to know that the "g*rl" word is still censored, something which will forever be a legacy of a once-famous CodeGuru legend, Xeon. 
> The military was ok, completed it years ago. Now that you think back, it's like it never happened and everything was a dream.
> 
> My girls are still ok, currently got a stockfull of them, around 5239 and still counting. All races, all heights, all weights and all sizes. Take your pick with my latest 1800-dialing catalogue. Currently still doing the website and getting it up and running. It's gonna be a huge hit and all a client needs to do is to fill in a simple form stating his home address, budget and preferences in bed, as well as girl quantity and flavour......I will do the rest.
> 
> ...


You haven't yet socialised well, you need rehab, not normal one, super extra large.  :Big Grin: 

What's that web site about anyway ? You are doing it for years now.

----------


## Xeon

*From Krishnaa:*



> So Simmon, world tour haan, where did you get that much of money ?
> BTW nice pics (even if they were photoshoped)


From a logical point of view, unless Simon is Google's founders, he won't be so much money within such a short time to do a world-tour, unless he's a kept man or unless he photoshopped the stuff.




> You haven't yet socialised well, you need rehab, not normal one, super extra large. What's that web site about anyway ? You are doing it for years now.


Nah, every projects tend to take longer than expected to launch. Like softare development, for example. A piece of software that was originally scheduled to be released commercially within 3 years tend to take at least 4.5 years or even 6 years. Some don't even see the day. It depends.
Anyway, the website project is not what most parents would want or encourage their kids to view it. You guys will know in time to come.  :Cool: 

Good day!
Xeon.

----------


## Krishnaa

> *From Krishnaa:*
> 
> Nah, every projects tend to take longer than expected to launch. Like softare development, for example. A piece of software that was originally scheduled to be released commercially within 3 years tend to take at least 4.5 years or even 6 years. Some don't even see the day. It depends.


Hmmm, at least change your singature, 2006 is gone now.




> Anyway, the website project is not what most parents would want or encourage their kids to view it. You guys will know in time to come. 
> 
> Good day!
> Xeon.


What? is it a porn site? Are you sure you are in legel bussiness ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Simon666

> Bah! Those photos.....you pasted your own solo picture into the background via PhotoShop retouching, right? 
> 
> From a logical point of view, unless Simon is Google's founders, he won't be so much money within such a short time to do a world-tour, unless he's a kept man or unless he photoshopped the stuff.


You forgot that I live in Belgium, where Bruges is located. Paris and London are further within driving distance (respectively 3.5 hours and 3 hours plus a two hour boat trip). The beautiful Mont Saint Michel is 10 hours driving. Further, my girlfriend has friends and family in Uganda (because she is Ugandan), Kenya (has a friend she knows from university in Uganda), New York (her aunt is US citizen officially residing there close to the UN building) and Zimbabwe (her aunt's current mission is in Zimbabwe), which saves a lot because I do not have to pay for any accomodation nor much food. Only the tickets are quite expensive. An exception is Iceland, which is very beautiful but quite expensive.


And how would I photoshop ALL these Zimbabwe pics?

1. At the pool with the kid of a friend of my girlfriend's sister. The poor kid had (not visible) stumps for feet because a friend of the mom had put its feet in boiling water.
2. Horseback safari.
3. Great Zimbabwe ruins at Masvingo.
4. At an aids orphanage. The poor kid with the hat had hideous pokmarks and blisters. Really too bad to see. 1 in 5 Zimbabweans have HIV.
5. Elephant back safari.
6. Male and female giraffe we spotted. The male is missing one horn from fighting other males.
7. Sitting with Banji, our trusted vehicle.
8. Victoria Falls, largest waterfall on the planet, by helicopter.
9. More of the same.

----------


## Simon666

10. Happy customer of the heli flight over Victoria Falls.
11. Baboons in for a cookie at the place where we were staying at Vic Falls.
12. Happy couple at Vic Falls.
13. Foxy lady at Vic Falls.
14. Bungee jumpers on the bridge at the Zambian side of Vic Falls. By sheer coicidence we later met the honeymoon couple we photographed jumping on the sunset cruise.
15. Happy hippos on the sunset cruise.
16. Nice sunset.
17. Aftermath of a bus accident we witnessed at night. Pretty scary, there were several dead and we also almost crashed on the debris caused by the bus hitting the bridge.
18. Saying our goodbyes, leaving back to Belgium.

----------


## TheMickSter

I'll have you know that I am alive and well after 20+ years spent in an Iranian prison trying to hike the Silk Road.

Shh...don't let Brad know I'm here.

Yea it's like from 2007, but then again I've from 2003.

Attachment 36056

----------

